# Which sauce would be better with veggie lasagna?



## texasgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

I want to make a veggie lasagna and have found several different recipes with marinara, pesto and alfredo sauce.
Which one would you use? I will use eggplant, squash, red bell pepper and zuccini{sp}. Not sure yet on what cheese to use. AndyM had mentioned a beshamel sauce too. I like all 3 of the first sauces, I've not tried the beshamel, but, am open to try just about anything these days.


----------



## Suus (Mar 30, 2006)

This is my sister's veggie lasagna recipe. It's the most delicious lasagna I've ever had, so I get her to make it whenever I come over.

Grilled vegetable lasagne 

500 gr lasagne sheets 
1 large or 2 small eggplant, cut in thin rounds 
1 large or 2 small zucchini, cut in thin rounds 
2 bell peppers, cut in strips 
3 balls buffalo mozzarella, in slices 
1 cup grated parmesan 
1/2 cup toasted pine nuts 
olive oil 
fresh basil 
salt & pepper 

sauce: 
6 a 7 large plum tomatoes, diced 
1 sprig fresh rosemary 
1 tbsp vegetable stock powder 
1 small onion, finely diced 
2 garlic cloves, sliced 
salt & pepper 
olive oil 

Start with the sauce. Heat olive oil in a saucepan and add the onion and garlic. Add tomatoes, rosemary and stock powder. Fry it on medium fire until flavours have mixed, than let is simmer with the lid on for about 10 minutes. Taste, add salt & pepper and let it simmer for another 10 minutes with the lid half off. Take the rosemary out. 

Preheat the oven. Prep the sheets as the package instructs you, or make your own pasta... yummm! 
Grease a lasagne dish with olive oil. Heat a grill pan and grill the vegetables until they show some colour. Sprinkle with olive oil and salt & pepper to taste. 
Spread some sauce on the bottom of the dish, than add a layer of sheets. Build up the layers with the sauce, vegetables and buffalo mozzarella. Add a little parmesan along the way. Finish with a sheet with just sauce, than add the rest of the mozzarella(grate or dice it first if you like) and all the parmesan. 
Bake in the oven according to the instructions of your pasta package, but check if it doesn't get crunchy or brown. 
Tear up the basil leaves. 
When lasagne is done, sprinkle with basil, some olive oil and the freshly toasted pine nuts.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 30, 2006)

as you are putting peppers in your veggie mix, I would go with a red sauce.  A bechamel is a basic white sauce, relatively unflavored unti lyou make that choice.  But you could use the alfredo for that layer to similar effect.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you both!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd use a tomato base sauce with peppers layer and bashemel with eggplant layer.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 30, 2006)

I am all for the alfredo sauce with veggie lasanga,but I like it all


----------



## amber (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm partial to red sauce with peppers and eggplant.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 30, 2006)

I would use both the pesto (spread it on the lasagne sheets directly) and a tomato sauce as well.


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen lasagna prepared somewhere on Food TV, where they sliced the eggplant lengthwise, grilled or roasted them, then used those slices in place of the lasagna noodles. 

I'd go for the pesto and red sauce, too. Which reminds me, I have a lot of pesto cubes in the freezer that need to be used.


----------

